# Front Mount Receiver for 2001-2006 Tahoe/Yukon



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

Purchased a Curt Front Mount receiver in July, and wound up buying a newer truck a couple months later.

http://www.curtmfg.com/part/31302

Made a few trips to Hatteras, but it is in excellent condition.

Comes with all mounting hardware.

Asking $200.00


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

ChrisCapePoint said:


> Purchased a Curt Front Mount receiver in July, and wound up buying a newer truck a couple months later.
> 
> http://www.curtmfg.com/part/31302
> 
> ...


Price drop - $150


----------

